# Canon Announces M15P-CL Industrial Camera with Monochrome Sensor and Nikon F-Mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-announces-m15p-cl-industrial-camera-with-monochrome-sensor-and-nikon-f-mount/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-announces-m15p-cl-industrial-camera-with-monochrome-sensor-and-nikon-f-mount/">Tweet</a></div>
Canon Japan has announced the M15P-CL monochrome 15mp industrial camera. It also appears to have an Nikon F mount. This is a new market for Canon, and follow-up to their foray into the security camera market.</p>
<p><em><a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdicahub.com%2Fm15p-cl%2Fpress" target="_blank">Below is a Google Translated Product Description</a><strong>

</strong></em></p>
<p><strong>Release Information

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>M15P-CL</li>
<li>Price (excluding tax): Open Price</li>
<li>Release Date: March 19, 2014</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/m15pcl_zpsd5f87f8a.png"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-16132" alt="CanonM15OPC" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/m15pcl_zpsd5f87f8a-575x431.png" width="575" height="431" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Key Features</strong>

This new product is the exact quality of manufacturing liquid crystal panel and the solar panels are required, such as a digital single-lens reflex camera, the quality of the testing of optical components for proper inspection camera. Traditionally relied on the human eye to detect the inspection process is a high-resolution scan is available, go to the next using the camera market is expected to grow to be more. Canon grasp market trends and existing businesses, such as a new business gained in the application of technology for the industrial market with the camera.</p>
<p>Low-noise, high-resolution CMOS sensor with a EOS series of interchangeable lens cameras to take advantage of accumulated high-sensitivity CMOS sensor The newly developed CMOS sensor with 15 million pixels to be black and white. To achieve low noise and wide dynamic range and a high contrast and enables a check. Because of this inspection under low-contrast environments white / black to gray to indicate high quality of the human eye can not easily identify defects such as small scratches or foreign objects can be detected precisely.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Checking various setup functions that contribute to the ability to shape

</strong>When recording a captured image brightness gain (sensitivity) of the low noise analog gain (1-16 times) and the digital gain (1-16 times) by up to 256 times, such as the low noise performance can be improved by utilizing various settings function mounted.</p>
<p><strong>Camera Link Interface

</strong>Images can be transferred and the industrial output of the high-speed camera on the market for the wide dissemination of the standard Camera Link interface specification support.</p>
<p>Industrial cameras (area sensor) Market Trends</p>
<p>Test equipment for image input cameras in the world market is about 18 billion yen in 2013 was estimated to be. Among the more than 10 million pixels for high-resolution industrial camera market is a high-precision smart phones or televisions in the future, such as increased demand growth is expected to be widespread. Canon grasp these market trends, low-noise, high-resolution, high value-added industry for the last product launch to market the camera.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdicahub.com%2Fm15p-cl%2Fpress" target="_blank">DH</a>] via [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-announces-industrial-camera-nikon-f-mount-m15p-cl/" target="_blank">CW</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol? 

Now, Nikon, please make a DSLR in EF mount. That would be lovely, thanks.


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Release Date: March 19, 2014



Now how often do we get an announcement AFTER the release date?? ???


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 24, 2014)

Shouldn't the electronic contacts be visible across from the red points?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Shouldn't the electronic contacts be visible across from the red points?



This is a machine vision camera, and those typically are used with dedicated lenses (fixed focal length and aperture and often a fixed focus distance). No electrical contacts are needed, which is why you're not seeing them.

The two most common mount types for industrial uses are C-mount (also used by most microscopes) and F-mount. The C-mount has a 1" diameter, and is too small for an APS-C image circle (too small for m4/3, too), requiring the use of reducing adapters (0.63x, 0.4x, etc.) for sensors that are larger. The F-mount is the best choice for an industrial camera with a large sensor.


----------



## TeT (Mar 24, 2014)

They are basically marketing an upgraded body & the IQ that goes with it to existing users who own all the lenses they will ever need for this application in F format... New users when shopping systems will follow the industry standards ...

Makes perfect sense and gets their foot firmly wedged in that door, Hard.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks a lot like the little camera I have on one of my scopes, except it's boring Canon black instead of cool Zeiss blue…


----------



## sjschall (Mar 24, 2014)

Canon has done it again - let the cinema-industrial-camera revolution begin. I hope the next version has a headphone jack and focus peaking.


----------



## poias (Mar 24, 2014)

Notice how Canon allows F mount lenses in their bodies but Nikon never does it? Nikon users are snobs while they fling their exclusive bodies while taunting us that they can use their lenses on our cameras? This is a slap in the faces of us all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2014)

poias said:


> Notice how Canon allows F mount lenses in their bodies but Nikon never does it? Nikon users are snobs while they fling their exclusive bodies while taunting us that they can use their lenses on our cameras? This is a slap in the faces of us all.



LOL. 

Of course, this particular Canon camera won't work with EF mount lenses, since it will have the F-mount flange-focal distance.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 24, 2014)

See. Canon is offering a new mirrorless camera body. 

Seriously, I'm impressed with Canon's all out effort to open up new markets in the face of the collapse of the point and shoot market. This is the kind of aggressive approach that has led them to dominance in the marketplace. 

It's interesting also because it serves as a reminder of how little we all know. While people on the forum endlessly debate dead or dying markets (medium format, anyone?) Canon forges ahead.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't the electronic contacts be visible across from the red points?
> ...



The text has a line about EOS lens compatibility, so I'd expect contacts for aperture control, etc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



Sorry, but you're misinterpreting the text (which is poorly translated from Japanese anyway). 

Assuming you're referring to this:

_Low-noise, high-resolution CMOS sensor with a EOS series of interchangeable lens cameras to take advantage of accumulated high-sensitivity CMOS sensor_

...it's not stating compatibility with EF lenses (which, as stated above, isn't possible with an F-mount due to the shorter flange-focal distance of the EF mount) but rather I believe suggests that Canon is bringing the knowledge and technologies used in the development of the EOS cameras to machine vision applications. 

(Side note regarding that red dot, it's in the wrong place relative to the locking pin for the EF mount...but this isn't an EF mount.)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 24, 2014)

Yay! Just what everyone has wanted. The Canon sensor with a Nikon lens mount! Best of both worlds!


----------



## bvukich (Mar 24, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Lol?
> 
> Now, Nikon, please make a DSLR in EF mount. That would be lovely, thanks.



That would be the easiest way for them to finally have decent glass.


----------



## duydaniel (Mar 24, 2014)

finally Canon did something right :


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 24, 2014)

the picture showas clearly a Canon EF mount (not Nikon F-mount), only electrical contacts are not visible (or missing). 

It looks exactly like the EF/EF-.M adapter, including the lens release switch/button.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> the picture showas clearly a Canon EF mount (not Nikon F-mount), only electrical contacts are not visible (or missing).
> 
> It looks exactly like the EF/EF-.M adapter, including the lens release switch/button.



It's an F-mount, but I will say that you sound quite confident for someone who's so very wrong.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 25, 2014)

I am shocked! Or Stoked! Or something. (I did check to see if it was April 1)


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 25, 2014)

at first glance, it looks like a lytro camera.. but then reminds me of a blackmagic camera... a large ugly gopro?? HAHA I wonder how much this is gonna cost.. the description just sounds like a marketing hype. Uh oh. :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2014)

From the Canon Japan web site (translated)



With a low noise, high pixel CMOS sensor 
Newly developed, high-sensitivity CMOS sensor has been cultivated in the interchangeable lens camera EOS series, 15 million images with a monochrome megapixel CMOS sensor.
Employing Canon proprietary noise reduction and control technology, increasing sensitivity to minimize noise amplification. And achieve low noise wide dynamic range in, in high contrast testing is possible. Allows accurate detection of defects such as fine scratches cannot be confirmed easily in the eyes of the people, thereby, even under low-contrast inspection environment, shades of white, black and high-definition or foreign objects.
A variety of features to contribute to improving inspection capabilities 
With various features to fully demonstrate the features of low noise lies in the Canon CMOS sensor and pixel. Other microscopic defects clearly reflect the highlight and expand certain parts can also be detected.
Sensitivity settings is possible to improve sensitivity to gain 256 x analogue (1 ~ 16 x) to minimize noise amplification and digital gain (1 ~ 16 x) "low noise 256 x gain setting features" powered.
With a contrast enhancement function possible intensity detecting the lower limit and upper limit you to more clearly reflect the fine scratches and foreign objects, such as a slight intensity differences between the. 
Cut up eight subject areas from the all-pixel area, read see multiple parts area segmentation features reduce amount of data and contribute to improving the processing capacity at the same time.
By thinning out the add multiple pixel and averaging a "binning function" and pixel read out "vertical subsampling function detection sensitivity and s/n ratio *, improves the frame rate possible.
 

Specifications 
Product nameM15P-CLCCD image sensorAPS-C（22.41 x 14.92 mm ） made in CMOS (monochrome)Number of effective pixels4768 (H) x 3174 (V) 15 million image PrimePixel size4.7 µg m × 4.7 µg mFrame rate5.9 fps (all pixel readout time)Video output:Base Configuration CameraLink (PoCL non-compatible)Video output bits8 / 10 / 12-bit, 2 Ttap, 48 MHzShutter modeRolling shutterShutter speed106 µg s and 3.5 s (all pixel readout time)GainAnalogue: 1-16 x
Digital gain: 1-16 xPower supplyDC12V ± 20%External dimensionsApproximately 70 mm (H) x 70 mm (W) x 100 mm (D) 
※Including mounting Department
MassApproximately 500 g (excluding cap)


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 25, 2014)

@neuro - you are right: it is an f-mount. I stand corrected. 

Nevertheless this frankenstein canikon cam is really weird.


----------



## Hardwire (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone else understand just what this product is for?


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 25, 2014)

Hardwire said:


> Anyone else understand just what this product is for?


yep industrial camera for optical quality inspection in manufacturing of PV solar panels or LCDs or similar stuff.
And apparently there are only/more/better/cheaper (?) Nikon-F-mount lenses available for that field of application.


----------



## slclick (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a QC production line and machining camera. Why can't the posters here get this?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looks a lot like the little camera I have on one of my scopes, except it's boring Canon black instead of cool Zeiss blue…



Canon encourages you to look through it instead of at it


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 25, 2014)

slclick said:


> This is a QC production line and machining camera. Why can't the posters here get this?



Maybe because some of us have never heard of a "QC production line and machining camera" and have no idea what it is?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is a drawing of the camera. Note: No big LCD on the rear because its intended to be operated remotely or even from a automated defect inspection computer.


That Control IP connector is the output.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2014)

slclick said:


> This is a QC production line and machining camera. Why can't the posters here get this?


+1 



dilbert said:


> And in the end, when that Nikon lens is mounted on it, it'll become a Nikon camera





AvTvM said:


> And apparently there are only/more/better/cheaper (?) Nikon-F-mount lenses available for that field of application.



Unlikely that it would ever have a Nikon-made lens mounted on it, although I suppose some production lines might use one of the Nikkor macro lenses. As pointed out above, the F-mount is an industry standard for machine vision systems. Edmunds Optics, Navitar, Kowa, and Fujinon are commonly used brands of lenses, but Schneider Optics and Tamron also make machine vision lenses. There's nothing 'weird' about Canon putting an F-mount on this camera - it's an industry standard, like the 1/4"-20 tripod socket on typical consumer cameras. 

Many machine vision lenses are fixed focal length and fixed aperture, and there are generally locking screws on anything that can be changed (focus distance, aperture if variable). Some lenses optimized for IR imaging (which is probably why this is a monochrome sensor). They are usually all-metal construction for use in industrial environments. 






Bottom line - this is *not* a consumer camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Neuro.
I think you hit the nail on the head, it's not a consumer camera, however many consumer level people on this forum have been confused by its appearance here on what I would guess is primarily a "consumer oriented" site, my only confusion was why it was posted here. I'm thinking with Canon now getting in to security and industrial imaging there ought to be a topic dedicated to announcements of this (non consumer) type product where we can avoid the confusion created here, and people who understand the implementation, strengths and limitations of this type of product can drool over them. ;D
Neat that Canon is innovating though. 

Cheers Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > This is a QC production line and machining camera. Why can't the posters here get this?
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 25, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > This is a QC production line and machining camera. Why can't the posters here get this?
> ...



I had never heard of it, but now I am switching over. I am done with commercial/creative/sport photography and will now exclusively shoot production line and machining photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Neuro.
> I think you hit the nail on the head, it's not a consumer camera, however many consumer level people on this forum have been confused by its appearance here on what I would guess is primarily a "consumer oriented" site, my only confusion was why it was posted here. I'm thinking with Canon now getting in to security and industrial imaging there ought to be a topic dedicated to announcements of this (non consumer) type product where we can avoid the confusion created here, and people who understand the implementation, strengths and limitations of this type of product can drool over them. ;D
> Neat that Canon is innovating though.
> 
> ...


 
I think we are seeing it here because CR is broadening out bit by bit into a photography site. There are posts and forums for various brands of cameras, printers, computers, software, tablets, and even smart phones.

If nothing else, its good to learn new things, who knows, perhaps some day one of us might find that we need such a product, and knowing about them will be a help.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane.
I was meaning it should still be here, just under Commercial products. Like 
EOS for Stills.
EOS for video. 
Technical support.
Canon General.
Canon commercial. 
I think this would have prevented the confusion and people like me could have a gander and know what we are looking at and those not familiar could learn or ignore. 

Cheers Graham.




Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking with Canon now getting in to security and industrial imaging there ought to be a topic dedicated to announcements of this (non consumer) type product.
> ...


----------



## TeT (Mar 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bottom line - this is *not* a consumer camera.



I bet if you handed them out, about 1/2 the ppls posting in this forum would hook it up to their bird feeder with remote motion activation...

It is a digital camera afterall...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 26, 2014)

Considering all the fuss about people confusing this for a consumer product, I guess a joke about Canon 'finally answering' the threat from the Leica Monochrom would not be adviseable, wouldn't it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2014)

TeT said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line - this is *not* a consumer camera.
> ...



Sure they would…assuming they have an MDR26 cable to connect it to their computer, a CameraLink-compatible framegrabber board in the computer to plug that cable into, control software, etc. I'd be surprised if more than a few people posting in this forum (there's at least one - me), much less half of them, have access to the necessary hardware to use a machine vison camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Neuro.
Not everyone has the correct hardware, but most of us have google, a soldering iron and ambition beyond our ability, I'm sure I could make a hybrid cable to connect this camera I've been given to my PC. : Of course there is no guarantee that smoke will not escape from one or the other or even both! ;D ;D

Cheers Graham.



neuroanatomist said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 26, 2014)

So, when will you obtain one of these cameras and do some testing? Test the important stuff like DR...

Doesn't sound too portable, but I've seen skits where people lug desktop computers around on 2 wheel carts and set up in internet cafes (CRT monitors too). I suppose another cart and assistant would be needed for the back-up UPS, or a long extension cord.

;D






neuroanatomist said:


> Sure they would…assuming they have an MDR26 cable to connect it to their computer, a CameraLink-compatible framegrabber board in the computer to plug that cable into, control software, etc. I'd be surprised if more than a few people posting in this forum (there's at least one - me), much less half of them, have access to the necessary hardware to use a machine vison camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> Doesn't sound too portable



It's not bad - there are ExpressCard/34 CameraLink framegrabbers that work with laptops. 



danski0224 said:


> So, when will you obtain one of these cameras...



Why bother? It's monochrome, so it'll get a big fat zero (maybe a 1?) for color depth...meaning the MP15-CL will get a far lower DxOMark Sensor Score than other Canon cameras, and those are already terrible compared to all other makers. Clearly, this camera is a non-starter from an IQ standpoint. :


----------



## slclick (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm certain it will be in the iPhone 6


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> I was meaning it should still be here, just under Commercial products. Like
> EOS for Stills.
> EOS for video.
> ...


----------

